# Hydraulics won't work



## Snookflysrc (12 mo ago)

Hello all. I have a CS 2210 with a FEL. It was 7 degrees last night. It's currently 34. The tractor is stored in a shed with no heat. It started but after almost 45 minutes of running, the hydraulics for the 3PT hitch and loader would not work. The go pedals work just fine. Any thoughts?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Snookflysrc, welcome to the tractor forum,

You have probably got some water frozen somewhere in your hydraulic system. You are going to have to wait till it thaws.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Exactly.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

If you are lucky freezing is a possibility.
It would need some serious water contamination to freeze an open center system.
Your hydrostatic transmission has it's own pumping section.
Is the Kioti hydraulic pump mounted up on the side of the engine?
Are you hearing any squealing or strange noises by the hydraulic pumps?
One other thing does your FEL have a float position is your loader by any chance in the float mode.
Can you feel any flow in the lines leaving the pump?
Does your power steering work?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

First of all, you are sure that you are not low on fluid?

Second, do you get any movement at all from the FEL in any joystick position? (Even a little shake or quiver)


----------

